# Internships in UAE, Dubai



## bilabi (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Please let me introduce myself first; I'm a fresh graduate (BSc Economics) from the Netherlands, and I'm starting as per september with a MSc Accounting & Auditing program. During my studies I have gained international experience in China during a 5-month exchange program. 

I like to receive some advice about internships from you experienced expats in the UAE. For the summer of 2014 I'm looking for an internship (July-august 2014). It's a bit early, I know that, but don't want to miss out on my last summer as a student.

In Dubai, the financial sector is strongly represented, but unfortunately not as strong as before the '08/'09 financial crisis. Also, the number of students with my expertise in business economics is increasing over time, so I thought I might increase my odds through gaining some more information from this forum, or hopefully even insider connections.

1) What is the best place to look for an internship in business development, consultancy, accountancy or finance? I have found various agencies offering services after paying them a certain fee; which is obviously either wrong or just a scam.

2) What is the best way to differentiate among all the other candidates in the application process? I don't want to get tossed in the bin right away. Also, I'm really ambitious, I already have an internship within a major BIG-4 accounting firm. But I want to expose myself even more to the business environment during my studies, I think it's essential for my personal and professional development.

Anyone with good tips, or maybe even references, would be really awesome.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

My advice would be to target global companies / consultancies / firms that have a presence in the the region, via their websites. The Big 4 and most large employers in the field have great internship programs, for which they recruit via their websites/HR portal or through on-campus visits mainly.

You mention that you have already done/or are in the middle of, on a internship at one of the Big 4's. In that case, speaking with them and having a placement in their Dubai office would be easiest and most ideal choice for you. You are right about the services asking you for money to get a placement, stay away from that ...


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

I would advise staying in your home country and getting 5 years of solid experience. I can only imagine what interns get paid here and the types of conditions they have to work under… *shudders*


----------

